# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Räuchern - Schinken

## TeigerWutz

> Was ist ein Nußschinken?


Vaschtöh di ned, Oida !!! (Verstell' dich nicht, Alter)   ::  

"Nussinger" fertig trocken-gepoekelt aus dem vacuumsackerl:


Bereits abgewaschen u. eingelegt in ein plastkgefaess zum durchbrennen:


Ab in den rauch...die haengen schon ein paar std.:


Nußschinken u. ein paar schweinsfilet, fertig zum verzehr:



Habe die Ehre   

TW

----------


## Enrico

::  

Noch einer an Board, hehe

Schwein gabs nix vernünftiges heute, also versuchen wirs halt mal mit Rind. Mehr als schief gehen kanns ja nicht  ::

----------


## Enrico

Die Rinderfilets. Schwein gabs nix besonderes mehr, also versuchen wir es mal mit Rind.

----------


## wein4tler

Wutzl i vastöh mi net, bin wirkli so deppat. Hab den Ausdruck Nußschinken da zum erstenmal glesn.
Hab jezat amol gegoogelt, alsa:
Nußschinken ist ein magerer Schinken von dunkelroter Farbe, ähnlich dem Lachsschinken. Er wird jedoch aus der Nuss, einem besonders zarten und knochenfreien Teil der Keule, dem so genannten Schinken, geschnitten.

Jezat is ma olles kloar.
Servas, oada Spezi!
Da Pedda

----------


## Enrico

Also der Rinder Schinken ist wirklich zu salzig. An sich vom Geschmack gut, wenn das Salz dann nicht wäre. Viele die auch räuchern können sich das nicht erklären, oder mir erklären warum Rind mehr Salz aufnimmt als Schwein...

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wird wahrsch. irgendwas mit den (verschiedenen) kapillaren zu tun haben. 

Werd' mal ein bissl googlen u. mich darueber schlau machen  :: 

wein4ler sollte da eher was darueber wissen   :cool:

----------

